#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Ringförmige Schwellung unter der Eichel ,Knorpel Artig >

## seli80

Hallo Liebe Leute,nu habe ich seid 4 Wochen eine Ringförmige Schwellung am Penis 1 cm unter der eichel ,ich war beim Arzt und er meinte es könne von engen Motrradkleidung kommen,wenn es nicht weggeht soll es Operiert werden,der gedanke dran schon macht mir Angst ohne ende.Es sieht aus wie in dem Link ,bitte nach unten Scrollen.Kurz vor der Meisterprüfung sowas,es belastet mich jeden Tag mehr.

----------

